
GitHub is down - tsaprailis
Github is having a &quot;Major service outage.&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.github.com&#x2F;
======
nickcw
Got the angry unicorn here!

Interesting that all the images on the angry unicorn page are encoded like
this <img width="32" height="32" title="" alt=""
src="data:image/png;base64,iVBORw...">. I guess it means that the page is just
a single item to be served.

------
detaro
existing thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14451924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14451924)

------
HelloNurse
Looks like a brownout with page requests failing randomly. Not going to try
Git access.

------
ic4l
Standard push/pull working from south-east asia :)

edit: seems like they are back

